# Derailing trains like an expert.



## Garratt (Sep 15, 2012)

I have a copy of this at home and thought it was very interesting.
In practice it was not that easy to derail a train when you want to.
I only discovered it on YouTube recently.
Extreme caution should be used when practicing this technique at home.

Andrew


----------



## iaviksfan (Dec 27, 2007)

That was cool. I was always told that placing a penny on the track would derail a train.....maybe it takes more though. Our trains are tough.... 
Greg R.


----------



## BigRedOne (Dec 13, 2012)

I think this proves why we like large scale! The bigger thay are, the better they stay on the rails!


----------



## Nutz-n-Bolts (Aug 12, 2010)

Posted By iaviksfan on 21 Feb 2013 02:30 PM 
That was cool. I was always told that placing a penny on the track would derail a train.....maybe it takes more though. Our trains are tough.... 
Greg R. 
Maybe an HO scale train. It just smashes it flat. Depends on the speed of the train too. Ones going 50-60mph will fling it out in and elongated oval 1.5" by 1". Not that I'd ever do anything mischievous.









That's a great video, I got it in an email once. Would have been a fun few days at work for all involved.


----------



## Garratt (Sep 15, 2012)

Posted By Nutz-n-Bolts on 21 Feb 2013 05:34 PM 
Posted By iaviksfan on 21 Feb 2013 02:30 PM 
That was cool. I was always told that placing a penny on the track would derail a train.....maybe it takes more though. Our trains are tough.... 
Greg R. 
Maybe an HO scale train. It just smashes it flat. Depends on the speed of the train too. Ones going 50-60mph will fling it out in and elongated oval 1.5" by 1". Not that I'd ever do anything mischievous.









That's a great video, I got it in an email once. Would have been a fun few days at work for all involved.

Even hunks of ballast just pulverize into dust with an almighty bang!
Not that I have ever done anything like that.









Naughty Andrew


----------



## Randy Stone (Jan 2, 2008)

If these guys really wanted to wreck a train, they'd hired Stan and JJ to run the test.


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

Randy, I'm surprised at you, look closely at the video, Stan is working on cutting rails, and JJ is running the train! 

No slowing him down! 

Greg


----------



## Dwight Ennis (Jan 2, 2008)

Might of been a different story if JJ was handling the explosives.


----------



## Stan Cedarleaf (Jan 2, 2008)

Only the Shadow and JJ knows....


----------



## Totalwrecker (Feb 26, 2009)

Stan and JJ would have known to do it on a curve! 

Trains don't even feel the pennies or francs they flatten, I've sacrificed both and no trains were harmed by my pranks. 
I used to have a flattened bolt, one wheel might have bounced, but not much more. 

See ya down the line, unless Stan and JJ have been pranking. 

John


----------



## Robert (Jan 2, 2008)

John, you nailed it. The first time I stumbled on this video I wonderred why they weren't experimenting on curves. It wouldn't take much there.


----------



## Dave Meashey (Jan 2, 2008)

Folks at the Roanoke Chapter NRHS tell me that the locomotive is a former N&W Consolidation. N&W was unusual in that they chose the 4-8-0 over the 2-8-0 for branchline duties. The Roanoke Chapter is slowly restoring one of the M class 4-8-0s at the Chapter's siding. Possibly only cosmetic, but who knows? All it takes is the total budget of a small country to restore the beastie to steam. (Well, we can dream, can't we?)

This is the cosmetic job the Chapter did on a Baldwin diesel switcher from the same scrap yard.



















Best, David Meashey


----------



## Totalwrecker (Feb 26, 2009)

Wow Dave I've always been fond of the Masterdon Class (GN)(me thinks). From the looks of what they've done, the restoration will be 1st Class all the way. 
Please keep me posted.... 

John


----------



## Dave Meashey (Jan 2, 2008)

John;

It will be first class to be sure, but restoration is still many years away. Steamers have heavier parts, and many items have to be machined from scratch. (One of our restoration guys showed me some 1.5 inch nuts and bolts he had to machine for the front coupler pocket - I think the proper term may be draft gear.) The locomotive will be a gem once it is done, though. Members of the press and professionals from other museums were astonished at the quality of the Baldwin diesel's restoration.

Best, David Meashey


----------



## SailorDon (Jan 6, 2008)

Posted By Garratt on 21 Feb 2013 02:14 PM 
In practice it was not that easy to derail a train when you want to.




I think they would have been more successful if they had concentrated on misaligning the rails instead of blowing gaps in the rails. 
Rail misalignment can be done with explosive charges placed to bend the rails instead of cutting the rails.

Happy derailments!


----------

